# Venison Landjaeger



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2012)

You can use beef or pork or a combo of each.

This is for 5 lbs and very easy. You will need some sort of humidity.

4 lbs venison

1 lb pork fat or 73/27 ground beef.

3 T kosher salt

1 level tsp cure #1

2 T dextrose

1 t garlic powder

1 tsp caraway seed

1 t ground coriander

2 T black pepper

2 t allspice

1/2 t celery seed

1/4 t f-rm-52 or------2 T s-spx starter culture

3/4 cup distilled water

hog casings

Note for the cultures.

If using the 1/4 t f-rm-52 dissolve this in 1/4 cup distilled water for 15 mins.

If using the t-spx do the same but for 20 mins. Which ever one you use add this to the meat last and mix in.

Here is my ingredients.








I used the f-rm-52 to ferment the dextrose.

All mixed and ready to stuff. Sorry no pics of mixing cuz batteries were dead.







All stuffed.Poke any air pockets out.







You will need to ferment the LJ. Im hanging in my cure fridge at between 80-90* and humidity at 70% for 24 hours and no longer than 48.







If you dont have a huidifier you can use a spray bottle to keep them moist. Spray every 6-12 hours.







You can hang these in your house to ferment in a dark place with humidity.

After fermenting you will smoke these with a temp of 150 for 3 hours. After smoking you need to place in your fridge for no less than 2 weeks with 80% r/h.

Have fun should you make these.


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2012)

Looks good so far Rick I look forward to seeing the final product


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2012)

With using my back up fridge and not wanting to exceed 50* the VLJ is turning out fine. Temp is 46* R/H is 77%

The LJ just starting to loose some green weight and darken.







Still got more hang time.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Looking good! I so want to try these but I think I'll try the Easy Peasy ones you posted!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

Decided to take a VLJ down and cut into it.







From feeling to tasting the VLJ needs another week to hang.







I gotta get my cure fridge repaired soon.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 6, 2012)

nice very nice must be tasty


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks tasty Rick...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

I do believe the VLJ is done now.














Quick wipe down with some vinegar, let dry then vac seal.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks outstanding! What's the vinegar for?


----------



## johnnie walker (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice looking batch of VLJ, Rick. It looks tasty!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks great Rick........................


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks outstanding! What's the vinegar for?


Removes any surface molds.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought that's what it was for but wanted to be sure!


----------

